# Is there a Permanent emulsion?



## ashiver (Sep 26, 2006)

I have noticed that while cleaning plastisol inks from my screens that my emulsion is getting rubbed out. Could it be that we're using a cheap, crappy emulsion? Is there a want to make emulsion permanent or is there a permanent emulsion? 

This is the emulsion we're currently using:

http://www.dickblick.com/zz433/04/

I recently ordered a different emulsion, which I have not received yet, and was wondering if this new emulsion is fairly good. Here is a link to it:

http://www.dickblick.com/zz433/13/


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not familiar enough with all the options to know for sure, but I'm guessing the emulsion you're using now is meant for waterbased inks, and that the solvent resistant emulsion you are changing to is intended for plastisol.

Emulsion should be permanent, but it does need to be compatible with the materials, cleaners and solvents that you are using.


----------



## ashiver (Sep 26, 2006)

I am assuming that our emulsion is water based since the store we purchased it from here in town only sells water based inks. I didn't realize that there were emulsions geared toward different inks. So, thank you for the info. Our new emulsion just arrived today so we will unpack it this weekend and have a go at it. 



Thanks, again.


----------



## Powakai (Aug 21, 2007)

Check out SaatiChem. Textile PV. Stands up to solvent and works really well if you re-expose the screen after it has been shot. Then the emulsion is harder and will withstand water and solvent. Bottom line though if you rub a screen too hard on the press it will break down; period


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Powakai said:


> Check out SaatiChem. Textile PV. Stands up to solvent and works really well if you re-expose the screen after it has been shot. Then the emulsion is harder and will withstand water and solvent.


Textil PV is an excellent plastisol ink, high speed emulsion. It has little or no resistance to water-based inks unless you use a hardener or the exposed stencil. This will make the stencil permanent, if that is your goal. 

There are plenty of water resistant stencils, for less money that can be reclaimed, but they are slower exposing. 

If you choose to post-expose your stencil, make sure it is dry FIRST. Don't post expose a wet stencil. Water will block any crosslinking that might occur when you re-expose.





Powakai said:


> Bottom line though if you rub a screen too hard on the press it will break down; period



Ahhhh. No. _Properly exposed_, and if you choose the correct resistance to the ink or washup you plan to use, unless you are grinding your rag into tiny dots on the wrong mesh, that won't support the dots.

I have printed tens of thousands of 65 line four color process designs, repeatedly and they haven't broken down. Lost tension and re-imaged, but not damaged by cleaning.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

ashiver said:


> I have noticed that while cleaning plastisol inks from my screens that my emulsion is getting rubbed out. Could it be that we're using a cheap, crappy emulsion? Is there a want to make emulsion permanent or is there a permanent emulsion?


The Speedball Diazo Emulsion is old world, but that doesn't means it's bad, just underexposed. 

You bought some FX88-SR which is over kill for plastisol, but will also rub off if under exposed and all the diazo sensitizer is not crosslinked so it holds in the mesh. 

Don't be frustrated. Underexposure with low energy lights is the biggest screen making problem.

Avoid permanent if you can. Permanent means no reclaim!


----------

